# insulated bearings (motores)



## marygg

Field and topic:
Quiero que me ayuden a traducir esta frase, es sobre motores de corriente alterna.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
insulated bearings


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Marygg.
Por favor escríbenos la oración completa donde aparece la terminología. Así vemos la intención real y no perdemos tiempo "adivinando" con términos sueltos cuya traducción podría variar según la utilización.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

Hola marygg:

Un _bearing_ es un como cojinete movible que se coloca entre partes que tienen movimiento para permitirles moverse fácilmente, normalmente está aislado para evitar contacto con partes vivas.

Traduzco este término con regularidad, pero de momento no lo recuerdo, déjame buscarlo.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## ILT

¡rodamiento!

insulated bearings --> rodamientos aislados

Saludos

ILT


----------



## marygg

Muchas gracias, I love translating, ahora tendré varias dudas sobre motores, porque estoy leyendo manuales en inglés y perdón, laura, pero es que esa era la frase completa.

Saludos.


----------



## saramar

Hola, en Eurodicautom aparece *cojinete aislado* (aunque nunca he tenido claro la diferencia entre cojinete y rodamiento o si son sinónimos).
Un saludo.
Sara


----------



## ines

Hola, Saramar, te invito a que te des un paseo por el siguiente hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7059&highlight=cojinete

Vas a encontrar una interesante discusión sobre la diferencia entre cojinete y rodamiento. Después contanos si se aclararon tus dudas.


----------



## saramar

Gracias Inés, ya me quedó más claro (es que la mecánica no es lo mío.  )
Un saludo.
Sara


----------



## marygg

hola, checando el link que diste asia la explicación de cojinete y rodamiento, pues te pregunto si rodamiento es lo mismo que valero?

gracias de antemano


----------



## ILT

marygg said:
			
		

> hola, checando el link que diste asia hacia la explicación de cojinete y rodamiento, pues te pregunto si rodamiento es lo mismo que valero?
> 
> gracias de antemano



Sí, justamente un balero es un rodamiento.  Yo le llamo rodamiento por el tipo de traducciones que hago, pero una vez, platicando con mi padre (quien es ingeniero mecánico), se fue directamente a balero 

Saludos

ILT


----------



## ines

Pues en Argentina ni se les ocurra llamar balero a un rodamiento/cojinete porque con esa palabra remiten a un juego muy antiguo que consiste en hacer saltar una bola con un agujero y que está atada por un hilo a un palo en el que hay que introducir dicha bola.


----------



## ILT

En México también existen ese tipo de baleros, pero depende del contexto para saber de cuál se está hablando.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## marygg

Gracias Ilovetranslating por resolver mis dudas, y por corregirme, hasta en el español no ando muy bien.


----------



## ILT

marygg said:
			
		

> Gracias Ilovetranslating por resolver mis dudas, y por corregirme, hasta en el español no ando muy bien.



De nada marygg; eso es lo bonito de esta comunidad de foreros, que la ayuda es mutua siempre y todos aprendemos ¡hasta en nuestro propio idioma!

Saludos, y ojalá nos veamos en otros hilos 

ILT


----------



## eclipse valencia

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una duda sobre bearing. Me quiero comprar un embrague nuevo (cluth) y en una de las opciones me preguntan si  aparte del embrague me mandan el "Throw-out Bering". Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## ang_55

Rodamiento aislado.
Tambien a los rodamientos les dicen RULEMANES, pero eso es en Argentina.


----------

